# Let's talk favourite guitar company



## exhaust_49

My favourite gutar company isn't what you might think. It's not Taylor, Gibson or Martin. It's Simon and Patrick. First of all there Canadian :smilie_flagge17:. I've got an 02' pro flame maple. It's very easy to play and sounds increadible for any amount of money. It was cheep too.

What's your favourite acoustic guitar company and why?


----------



## zdogma

Still Martin..I love the Larrivees, Taylors, Gibsons but there's something about Martins I keep coming back to. I'm on my third, and currently own two, an OM18V and I have a herringbone D28, both sound just like a good guitar should to my ear.


----------



## Kenmac

My mistake. wrong section. sorry.


----------



## noobcake

Martins all the way, but I also really like Yamaha and Cort, great instruments for the price, but when it comes to the holy grail of acoustic tone, ya gotta take a Martin.


----------



## Marccd

Tough call 'tween Goodall, Collings, Bourgeois and Santa Cruz, of the small shop companies.

Of the companies building in the multiple of thousands of instruments per year I prefer the tonal quality of Larrivee but I admire and marvel at the engineering in Taylor.

And of the solo builders, in Canada, it's Ted Thompson: see the header Being this IS the Canadian Guitar forum...


----------



## Ripper

It is a tough call. So many good ones, and yet sometimes they produce lemons too. I know though that my Seagull has become my most played acoustic.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Martin and Taylor. Two different sounding beasts. I have one of each love them both.


----------



## Soupbone

*Fave Box Company*

Anything will do; no favorites I can think of right now. only 4 more posts to go>>>
I like individual specific models from Martin--om42, Larrivee-- SD60, , Fender --Strat (who doesnt?)
although I have owned them in the past I for some reason do not like the sound of Acoustic Gibsons 
nor do I like the way they "feel". Electrics though They can be great!


----------



## oldcountry310

Taylor is music to my ears unless you're talkin vintage and then it's Martin or Gibson.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## david henman

...anything that involves robert godin - he is a class act.

:smilie_flagge17:

-dh


----------



## Guest

Godin, especially Seagull... 

I'll take their tone over any 2 or 3 Taylors, Martins or whatever else you got... especially for the price.


----------



## danbo

Martin.if I had the $$$! Yamaha..since I can afford it! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## AcousticAl

I'll give another vote for Seagull. Best bang for the buck IMHO.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## exhaust_49

I mean "favourite". When it come down to it you can really only have one. This includes all acoustic guitars wether their vintage, custom ordered, one you made for yourself or any old $200 guitar from a music store.


----------



## adamthemute

Gotta pull the Canadian card and say Larrivèe on this one. Best bet for sound, quality, and price. But, if money was no issue, I'd probably take Martin.


----------



## Mooh

My guitar to end all guitars is a Marc Beneteau (www.beneteauguitars.com) from 1995. Rosewood/spruce/ebony, noncutaway, Schatten Design pickup (installed aftermarket), Gotoh 510 machines (originals were Schallers), modest custom inlays. Sounds great, plays great, looks great other than the honest wear and tear of years of hard play. I have other guitars but it's the one I return to the most.

And yes, it's Canadian.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lolligagger

*Loving the Larrivee*

I confess...still loving the Larrivee line. I haven't met one yet that I didn't like! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Marccd

> _My favourite gutar company isn't what you might think. It's not Taylor, Gibson or Martin. It's Simon and Patrick. First of all there Canadian ._





> _I mean "favourite". When it come down to it you can really only have one. This includes all acoustic guitars wether their vintage, custom ordered, one you made for yourself or any old $200 guitar from a music store_


OK, I thought you meant "factory" when you said "company". 

In that case: solo builder Mark Blanchard in Eureka, Montana. His use of Chladni pattern voicing... 













> _In addition to the traditional techniques of flexing the wood and listening to tap tones, I employ Chladni style acoustic evaluation. This techniques involves using a variable frequency sound wave to identify the resonances of a guitar top, back or assembled body. This information, combined with years of Chladni data collection, allows me to better control the acoustic properties of a given instrument. _


...creates a tone that is powerful, clear, balanced, dense, ringing, ringing, ringing. It is my very favorite sound and guitar.


----------



## noobcake

Marccd said:


> OK, I thought you meant "factory" when you said "company".
> 
> In that case: solo builder Mark Blanchard in Eureka, Montana. His use of Chladni pattern voicing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...creates a tone that is powerful, clear, balanced, dense, ringing, ringing, ringing. It is my very favorite sound and guitar.


Holy crap those woods look nice... If they sound half as good as they look, they must be one hell of a guitar for sure.


----------



## Marccd

> _Holy crap those woods look nice... If they sound half as good as they look, they must be one hell of a guitar for sure.[/_QUOTE]
> 
> They do look good, don't they!!!, and if you like power, projection, clarity, balance, ring, well, that's what you get.
> 
> I admire and enjoy many, many builders for each of their unique voices, and that is what makes this such a great time to be a player, but THE voice that connects to me, to the way I play, the way I hear, it's Blanchard.
> 
> And look at that beautiful contour cutaway, creating both more access and such a graceful aesthetic.


----------



## gpower

I have to say Martin. I can't remember a Martin I've played that I didn't like and I can't say that about other builders.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

*Favorite makers?*

Very tough. I have a closet full of vintage Martins and I love them all. I have not played more than 1 or two modern Martins that I would even consider owning and nothing between 1969 and 1998). Bourgeois, Collings, Santa Cruz, H&D , are all excellent small production houses, (I'm sure there are some I missed!). My Laskin is one of the best guitars ever, But I think Thompson is one of the best kept secrets around. I can't say he's the best as there are Beneteaus and Manzers, and Andersons, and Heidens, and Threets, and Beauregards, and, and, and. 

Frankly, I wouldn't give the big factories my money. But then, I'm just an elitist snob!


----------



## ronmac

Bourgeois.

His guitars are not that much more expensive than some of the factory offerings, but so much better, in every way,IMHO.


----------



## Latiator

ClintonHammond said:


> Godin, especially Seagull...
> 
> I'll take their tone over any 2 or 3 Taylors, Martins or whatever else you got... especially for the price.



Ill agree with ya there AcousticAl. I have an M6 Gloss and absolutely love it. It sounds incredible...such smooth tone Drool.Not the loudest guitar but is plenty loud for camp fires let alone recording and shows where mics do their job. I really havn't played an acoustic that sounds smoother and clearer, ESPECIALLY in that amazing price range :banana: IMHO, not to say that other guitars don't sound great tho  but price...mmmmmmm


----------



## mykey

I'm biased but my favourite guitar company is Ayers. I always wanted a koa guitar but could never afford it. Now I got my dream handmade, custom designed (with my signature too) koa guitar, and it cost a lot less than a Taylor koa that I was eyeing before.
(sorry, not a good photographer)


----------



## dgrose

oldcountry310 said:


> Taylor is music to my ears unless you're talkin vintage and then it's Martin or Gibson.:sport-smiley-002:


Interesting that you would choose these three brands since each has such a remarkably unique tone and each is tonally different tone from the others. Although I favour Larrivee guitars, I couldn't really say I have a favourite guitar company anymore. There are so many great sounding and great playing guitars out there that it's almost impossible to choose. :food-smiley-004: 

dg


----------



## ThePass

http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/details.htm


I love my Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar. My next acoustic will be an A&L too. I walked outta Mountain Music in Hamilton with one plus case for under 400 bucks. Unreal. I wish my Strat had action as good ast his thing. It just blows me away in all aspects. 



Plus, it's headstock is classy, lol. I love the way they put "Canada" on it!


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## aC2rs

Last fall when I was shopping for a new acoustic guitar I was intending to purchase something in the Godin family of guitars. I tried numerous models from, Seagull, Art & Lutherie, and Simon & Patrick, all were beautifully crafted sounded good and felt good but I just couldn't find one that spoke to me.

I grabbed a Martin DM off the wall and was sold on it immediately. It felt right and it sounded right. I am very happy with it as it is a decent guitar that suits my needs.


----------



## joshmac

The ones that do it for me are the companies associated with godin, such as simon and patric like you mentioned, but also art and lutherie and la patrie. Guitar guitars, great woods, great prices. Amazing prices actually


----------



## NB-SK

ThePass said:


> http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/details.htm
> 
> 
> I love my Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar. My next acoustic will be an A&L too. I walked outta Mountain Music in Hamilton with one plus case for under 400 bucks. Unreal. I wish my Strat had action as good ast his thing. It just blows me away in all aspects.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, it's headstock is classy, lol. I love the way they put "Canada" on it!
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Yeah, I tried my uncle's Art & Lutherie. I was impressed by the quality and sound for a 300$ guitar.


----------



## Antz_Marchin

Overall, I'd have to say Taylor. I love their tone, their consistency and their model line/shapes (especially the x14). I like some Martins but their neck can be "finnicky" they are so inconsistent, I've picked up D28s at guitar shops that sounded like they were carved from brick. This never happens with Taylors. 

If I were to move up a notch to where money isn't an issue, I'd go with Collings or Santa Cruz for their dreds, but my hold grail would be from McPherson. Such cool innovative design, amazing appointments and huge tone. 

Lastly for striclty Canadian builders, I have to say Kronbauer, I just love his Mini Jumbos.


----------



## Sandman

My 1st & fave was an Ibanez Lonestar series accoustic I had for about 18 yrs. It had a narrow neck(I have skinny digits) and,for the $s,was a faithfull instrument.Then tragedy struck(long story.....yes I cried!) and had to go shopping for a replacement. I didn't like the Gibsons,Washburns or,yes, even Martins(not that I could afford anyway).After literal hours of trying different ones I broke it down to 4; Ovation,Takamine,Seagull and Art & Lutherie. I settled on the Takamine EG531SC. A Korean make,sure, but I have no complaints whatsoever!


----------



## oldcountry310

dgrose said:


> Interesting that you would choose these three brands since each has such a remarkably unique tone and each is tonally different tone from the others. Although I favour Larrivee guitars, I couldn't really say I have a favourite guitar company anymore. There are so many great sounding and great playing guitars out there that it's almost impossible to choose. :food-smiley-004:
> 
> dg


Nothin wrong with Larrivee's that's for sure DG.
By the by, I had occasion to see, hear and briefly play a Tanglewood since my last post. Very impressive look and sound. I think they're made in China or Indonesia and priced between 250 and 1000 bucks. Very fine detailing and good action. Any one else have any experience with these guitars?


----------



## Mooh

Let's see, Tanglewood guitar...oh yeah, un-bookmatched top, gooey finish (once sweat hits it), nut poorly cut, lifting pickguard...Sorry, there are better guitars for less money from domestic builders (Godin for one). Your milage may vary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster

Geez there is a bucket full of great builders out there. In all the price ranges.
But it's all subjective isn't it. All ears hear a little differently, all tastes vary considerably. 
I have had some good Martins, although I have not been on their side recently. Taylors have never been my thing, but they are for many other people. I find Gibson very hit and miss. Even in the old ones.
Bourgeois are great, Santa Cruz also. Loved the few Marc Beneteaus I've played. Larrivee....how can you not love the godfather of Canadian builders. Superb design and sound at all price points. Morgan is another whose guitars attract me in a major way. Another Canadian with a little more forward thinking, less traditional design is Beardsall. I love his guitars !!!! If you can ever get your hands on a used Wren, let me tell you, they are maybe the best !!!! David has not been building for years and that is a shame and a loss to the guitar industry as a whole.
But my current (and for the past several years) favorite builder has been Collings. I have had several different models and they have all been a joy to play. I currently own a dreadnaught style guitar of his and it is everything I need in a acoustic.


Cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I have a Seagull Flame Maple and for the money I would say it's a fabulous guitar. I have played some Martin's and they are top notch.


----------



## sneakypete

difficult to choose only one maker...I`ll post pics of some of the guitars that get played the most. For mahogany steel strings I like my Larrivess...favs are the two Lites I have, an OM and an L.
Only have one walnut acoustic and love it to bits....my Lakewood.
For older nylons stringed guitars I have a bunch of the all solid wood Yamaha Dynamics...oldest ges back to the 50s and they went out of production when the companuy perfected laminates mid 60s.
For classical guitars...even though I don`t play classical music I just like the extra spacing of the strings on the wide necks `casue I don`t use picks...for that type I`m torn between my early Yamahas and my old Yairis.

for maple I like these...Yamaha Dynamic



















best sounding Yairi classical　I own is this 1970 rosewood...


----------



## sneakypete

worthy of honerable mention...early 60s Yamaha No. 150



















1961 Yairi.


----------



## sneakypete

early 60s Yamaha No. 45...they made some outstanding acoustics at that time, still do actually and my old ones sold for the equivalent of what Yamahas MIJ top of the lines sell for nowadays...


----------



## exhaust_49

I was expecting everyone to say Martin or Gibson, I'm suprised at how many people are saying one of the Godin companies. The only guitar that sounded better than my S+P pro flame maple was an all koa Taylor I played about 2 years ago.

The more I learn about how to change a guitars sound through the strings, bridge pins, saddle, the kind of setup...the more I think you could make almost any solid wood guitar sound much better. Better sounding than a much higher priced guitar.


----------



## dhsia

I have to go with Taylor for acoustics and Fender for electrics.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

*You have to get out more!*

Jeepers Guys; Martins, Taylors, Gibsons, Seagulls, S&P's, Larrivees.....
In a Golden Age of Lutherie all you can talk about is the mundane?

Go hunt up one of the local top builders in your town. They're all over the place. Play a legend in the making!!!

Harrumph!


----------



## Mooh

Actually Mike, I did mention Beneteau (www.beneteauguitars.com), but failed to mention Josh House (www.houseguitars.com) who is making very nice custom flattops now. Also, from a slightly larger shop, Jim Moon (www.moonguitars.co.uk) makes nice guitars and mandolins. For really unique stuff Peter Cox (www.petercox.ca) builds from local woods and his own designs. I like off-beat instruments so I'm inclined to search out custom builders rather than big factory products (though I have lots of factory guitars too). Except for Moon, these guys are Canadian and I do have instruments from all of them.

So many guitars, so little time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ShooApple

My vote is for Bourgeois & Larrivee. Don't think I've ever played one I didn't really love.


----------



## jazzalta

Thompsons. They are sleepers.


----------



## millenium_03

I vote for Washburn


----------



## jcayer

Even if they are not lefties friendly, I have to go with Godin...


----------



## ronmac

Mike MacLeod said:


> Jeepers Guys; Martins, Taylors, Gibsons, Seagulls, S&P's, Larrivees.....
> In a Golden Age of Lutherie all you can talk about is the mundane?
> 
> Go hunt up one of the local top builders in your town. They're all over the place. Play a legend in the making!!!
> 
> Harrumph!


+1 on that!

There are a lot of great up and coming makers out there. I have been watching some of them and trying to jump in when the quality curve is near the top and the price hasn't jumped through the roof. I hav ebeen rewarded with some great finds.

Nothing wrong with "off the rack', until you stretch out and see that you can get a whole lot more guitar for your hard earned.


----------



## sneakypete

ronmac said:


> +1 on that!
> 
> . I hav ebeen rewarded with some great finds.
> 
> Nothing wrong with "off the rack', until you stretch out and see that you can get a whole lot more guitar for your hard earned.



so have I only mine were made 40 to 50 years ago. Got a bunch of the old Yamaga Dynamics and am al;ways looking for more.


----------



## ronmac

sneakypete said:


> so have I only mine were made 40 to 50 years ago. Got a bunch of the old Yamaga Dynamics and am al;ways looking for more.


And that is good! Research and patience are generally always rewarded. Finding something that stimulates you to practice, play and perform (regardless of vintage, brand or price point) is what should define your choice(s). Once you find something that tickles your fancy (like those older Yamaha Dynamics, or a particular builder) why not try a few....

Boy, is the chase ever fun!


----------



## sneakypete

the chase is freakin addicting.


----------



## al3d

Best accoustic you will EVER find are made in Quebec people, oh yeah, when i can afford a 3000$ accoustic, i'm getting one of those babies..

http://www.guitareboucher.com/


----------



## Guest

For 3000 bucks, I'd rather have a pile of Seagulls....


----------



## al3d

ClintonHammond said:


> For 3000 bucks, I'd rather have a pile of Seagulls....


THe seagulls are made 100 feet from the Boucher place actually....Seagull is part of Godin, et Norman etc etc, Boucher is the former owner of those companies


----------



## bbblue

Hi there, nice to be and join this forum
I'd like to introduce my favorite Guitarmaker. He's a friend of mine and does this as a hobby. He started 3 years ago and finnished 9 Guitars so far.
I've been on the road for the last 30 years and I've plaid a lot of very expensive Gibsons, Martins, Lakewoods, But I never heard such a tone. 
This guy is awesome. Take a look (these Guitars are NOT for sale!)
www.kallenbach-guitars.com


----------



## Renvas

id have to go for Gibson guitars, if i had the money... if not id just go for a seagull i heard they are pretty decent for a standard playing guitar.


----------



## steve_chiro

Lowden, hands down. I've never tried any other guitar that worked as well for fingerstyle, for me.


----------



## gpower

I've enjoyed playing many different acoustics and the tone that really does it for me, across their whole line, is Martin. I currently own a D16-GT. There are particular guitars from other builders I've liked playing(most recently got to have a Taylor GS8 for a day and really liked it), but I seem to like almost every Martin I try.


----------



## xuthal

i would have to say tanglewood,cheaper than a tayler and about the same sound(without to much treble).Tanglewood guitars are my fav but i havnt tried their higher end models.I own a lower end one and it compares to a $500 ovation,i paid $240 for it:smile:I play a washburn ea30 right now but thats just until i get enough money to buy a tanglewood sundance pro.


----------



## darreneedens

My favourites would have to be vintage guilds or gibsons. Among others, I also have a showcase CW flame maple by simon and patrick... its pretty nice, loved it when I bought it... but I have sort of grown out of it. I still love the look of it though. I just enjoy playing guitars with a smaller build.


----------



## stobber

*Yamahas, vintage or at least oldish*

I've had three acoustics over the last 18 years. My first was a rebuilt Yamaha 12 string from Taiwan. It sang and sang. It was stripped down to six strings and had, of course, a really wide finger board. The finish on the guitar had been sanded from high gloss to a barely-there satin. The person who rescued it had pulled it out of a dumpster. Thank heavens he did. It was magical until a terrible accident put it permanently out of circulation.

My second was a Tak, one of the G-series...334BC to be exact. Oh, how I hated that guitar but I stuck with it for 7 years hoping that it would open up and give some warmth to its terrible brightness.Craiglist to the rescue, I sold it for twice what I paid and turned around and bought another Yamaha. 

This one was an LW-15, one of the hand crafted Yammies from the early 90's. Although it had live in its case for 12 years un-played, it had damage to the top, a couple of vertical cracks. Anh, doesn't seem to affect the sounds as this sucker is the closest I've come to that first Yamaha, although with a much less beefy neck and six string spacing. I love it!


----------



## Ship of fools

Well seeing how you all seem to love some fine instruments, I thought I'd share with you some really pretty ones.
http://www.benedettoguitars.com/one-of-a-kind.php
and if you can cut the drool down to a minimum, maybe I will share some other also, lofu.Ship
PS I noticed that you still have Larrivee's listed as a Canadian builder,boo the traitor has left Canada,but he did leave us some great build,ie Paragon guitars,Kronbauer and so forth,so rock on Canada sdsre
thought I'd share this with you also,
http://newportguitarfestivalmiamibeach.com/site/?page_id=9


----------



## valriver40

epiphone masterbuilt guitar. sounds good to an old guy like me!


----------



## crguitar411

I am pretty confident I will own a Larivee some day. Until such time I will be happy with my Crafter and will keep rolling up the rim in hopes of wining something I can sell :wink:


----------



## teledobson

*So may choices*

Larivee route, great bang for the buck!

Bourgeois line,always left with a lasting impression. 

Collings are a great guitars as well.

Each guitar is individual but I like a line that has consistency as well


----------



## Scottone

After playing a bunch of high end acoustics at the 12th Fret a couple of weeks ago, I'd have to say that Collings is my current favorite.


----------



## elindso

Marccd said:


> Tough call 'tween Goodall, Collings, Bourgeois and Santa Cruz, of the small shop companies.
> 
> Of the companies building in the multiple of thousands of instruments per year I prefer the tonal quality of Larrivee but I admire and marvel at the engineering in Taylor.
> 
> And of the solo builders, in Canada, it's Ted Thompson: see the header Being this IS the Canadian Guitar forum...


That's exactly what I was going to say, but with Santa Cruz first.

There are a BUNCH of local one man luthiers that make beautiful guitars.

The Boucher stuff is pretty nice also.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

*Nice to see Goodall Mentioned.*

I spent February in Hawaii attending a Hawaiian music camp and while there, I visited the Goodall factory with an eye to taking on the line. Wow!! What a fantastic operation. Still pretty much the way James was building guitars 30 years ago. Simply and carefully with an eye to detail. 

I played an amazing 00 12 Fret of Honduran Rosewood that was one of the sweetest guitars I have ever played. They have no recognition in Canada, sadly, as they have never had a dealer here. The odd instrument makes it across the border, but certainly not in any numbers.

At any rate, I left with a nice impression of both the product and the company.


----------



## patti

There are lots of great guitars out there.

Webber, Morgan, Thompson, Kilpatrick, Stuckless, Kronbeaur (sp?), House, Larrivee, etc. Some of the greatest guitars out there rate now are coming out of Canada. :smile:


----------



## Mooh

patti...Do you know Josh House?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tightbutloose

For dreads, nothing beats a forward shifted scalloped braced adirondack topped Martin.

:rockon:


----------



## guitarjunky

Lots of great guitar companies around. But if you look at quality-innovation-variety and great feel all around... The Godin Guitar family is hard to beat. For me the best acoustics for the price are seagull... And when you try a Montreal, or a Freeway or the new 5th avenue, you have to say that Godin makes greaaaaaaaat guitars. And the fact that he is fighting every day to keep 100% of his prodouction here, is a big factor in my endorment for him and his guitars. Hats up Robert!


----------



## patti

Mooh said:


> patti...Do you know Josh House?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


no, just really like his work. Great fit and finish.


----------



## Mooh

patti...The reason I asked is I have a couple of his early instruments, a mahogany/spruce classical sized 14 fret steel string, and a walnut/cedar guitar shaped bozouki. I'm also waiting for a mahogany/spruce cutaway acoustic which the bride bought for my birthday. 

Get them while they're young and not priced out of this world.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## patti

let me know how that build turns out. 

P


----------



## green614

Wow! My first post on this forum. I didn't know there was a Canadian forum. My favourite so far is RTaylor. The build quaily and sweet tone are hard to beat at any price. I have two and am saving for a style two. Collings are awesome also!


----------

